# Dependent VISA



## varungupta1889 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm living in Germany since August 2016 in Germany. I got married on 2 November 2017. Recently I have changed my employer (new employer is German employer) and currently I'm in notice period. I will be joining new employer from 01 July 2018. As i have changed my employer, I will be going to India in April 2018 for few months.

Now my question is:
1. I want to come again to Germany with my wife. So which VISA category should i select for my wife (Dependent or Family reunion) ?
2. As i am going to India, i will vacate my current house (in Germany). Because new employer is in Nuremberg city and joining date of new employer is 01 July 2018. Does German house agreement is mandatory for wife visa process ?

Thanks & Regards


----------

